# Here are my pets...



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

a redclaw "lobster"...






Bear:





Tigger:





Godzilla:





Earl Grey:





Jasmine:





Jasmine and Earl Grey are sister and brother. Their (stray) mom left them for dead in our backyard at our last rental house at two or three weeks. I nursed them back to health and had planned to give them up for adoption. The vet checked them out and told me they had feline herpes. (Who knew cats could have herpes??) No one wanted *sick* kittens... I couldn't say "Go Away" to this face -- I took this photo a few minutes after I found Jasmine:





Thanks for letting me share, Barb


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 8, 2006)

But... But... But... But that lobster has a _blue_ claw


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

Ha ha True! She's a female. The males have a red "patch" on the side of their claws.


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 8, 2006)

wow thats alot of cats!!!!!!!! all are very cute! whne the lobster is big enough make sure you eat it!:arrr:


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Cute...interesting having a lobster as a pet...we have them for dinner


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

My boyfriend keeps reminding me of how many cats we have...  

Though I love watching (people) cook seafood, I personally don't like it. So my pet lobster is definitely safe with me!! She's currently about 6" long from tip of claw to the end of her tail.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 8, 2006)

is that lobster freshwater? I saw something that looked very similar while strolling through the chinatown fish markets. It was apparently a type of large freshwater shrimp from SE Asia.


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

What do you feed her?


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow! That's a lot of pets! 
I like Earl Gray's position. 

You have quite a menagerie. I be having that many kitties around is a blast.


----------



## blueovalgal (Jun 8, 2006)

The "lobster" is freshwater, and I used to feed her red worms. Not the stuff you find in the garden but what you use to feed fish. Now I'm feeding her shrimp pellets and snails my sister gives me from her fish tank. Once in a while, I'll drop in a piece of anacharis (sp?) from my goldfish tank. 

At the crayfish forum I "lurk," my lobster is "abundant" in Australia where they're called yabbies. I've seen photos of lobster-sized yabbies, and I'm hoping I can get her to a size like that. I've been wanting to get her a male friend, but unfortunately, I don't have room for another. 

Heather, it's crazy having four cats in the house. They all have their personalities! When the cats decide they want to play or fight, it's either Tigger vs. Godzilla or Earl vs. Jasmine.


----------

